
Terry Tao on Maryam Mirzakhani - slbenfica
https://terrytao.wordpress.com/2017/07/15/maryam-mirzakhani
======
webkike
Her passing and leaving behind a young daughter reminds me of the loss of my
mother due to breast cancer when I was a child. I am saddened by the set back
her passing will have on the field of mathematics, but more angry at the
destructive power this disease has on families. I pray her child and spouse
learn to live with this burden.

------
nilkn
I'm floored. This is a very significant loss, not just for her family and
friends but for the entire field of mathematics. The subject has been set back
for years.

------
eganist
Hey dang, may we please have a black bar? Maryam was a massive contributor to
mathematics, and we've already seen multiple threads hit the front page about
her passing. It would seem she deserves the honor.

~~~
ivanbakel
Volume of posting is not a good measure for whether a person deserves a black
bar. People are always going to be tempted to post what they think other
people want to see - there's no direct correlation between a subject being
popular and HN-significant. No doubt many major mathematicians and other well-
known people will continue to pass away in the coming years, and some of those
will receive a lot of attention from this site as well, even without any real
significance in tech.

~~~
eganist
I'm convinced an exception can be made for the first female winner of the
Fields medal in a vastly male-dominated field. As for significance on HN, I'd
argue that the post hitting #1 three separate times suggests that it's quite a
bit popular with the HN crowd.

